# بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح في الكتاب المقدس -5- موضوع الإيمان - معاني الكلمة



## aymonded (18 نوفمبر 2012)

*بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح في الكتاب المقدس *
 * شرح معاني الإيمان في الكتاب المقدس للحيـــــاة والخبـــــرة
[5] أولاً تمهيد للموضوع - **معاني الكلمة في الكتاب المقدس*
 [ للعودة للجزء السابق اضغط: هُنــــــــــــا ]​



الإيمان بالنسبة للكتاب المقدس، هو منبع ومركز الحياة الروحية الأصيلة – أي الحياة مع الله برغبة قلبية حقيقية واضحة – ولا تستقيم الحياة مع الله أو يكون لها أي وجود قائم بلا إيمان حي واعي يتخطى الحياة النفسية الانفعالية، لأن الانفعال النفسي لا يكون دليلاً على الإيمان الحي والحقيقي، بل الدليل على الإيمان الحقيقي هو تجاوب الإنسان بالإيمان مع قصد الله الذي يحققه خلال الزمن. فعلى منوال ابراهيم [ أب كل المؤمنين ] (رومية 4: 11) نعيش ونموت في الإيمان (عبرانيين11) الذي يتممه يسوع حتى الكمال (عبرانيين 12: 2)، فتلاميذ الرب يسوع الأخصاء هم الذين آمنوا به وصدقوه [ تركوا كل شيء وتبعوه ] (لوقا 5: 11)، وعاشوا حياة مقدسة وشركة في النور:


[ وجميع الذين آمنوا كانوا معاً، وكان عندهم كل شيء مشتركاً ] (أعمال 2: 44)
[ شاكرين الآب الذي أهلنا لشركة ميراث القديسين في النور ] (كولوسي 1: 12)
[ الذي رأيناه وسمعناه نخبركم به لكي يكون لكم أيضاً شركة معنا وأما شركتنا نحن فهي مع الآب ومع ابنه يسوع المسيح، أن قلنا أن لنا شركة معه وسلكنا في الظلمة نكذب ولسنا نعمل الحق، ولكن أن سلكنا في النور كما هو في النور، فلنا شركة بعضنا مع بعض ودم يسوع المسيح ابنه يطهرنا من كل خطية ] (1يوحنا 1: 3 – 7)
وكل من يحب الرب ويصدق عمله متكلاً على نعمته المُخلِّصة، يؤمن به بعمق ويتأصل في هذا الإيمان الحي العامل بالمحبة، الذي هو فرح القديسين، لذلك في تعبيرات حلوة عميقة يصف فيها القديس بولس القديس فليمون، الذي نفس ذات الكلام موجه لكل من يؤمن هذا الإيمان الصريح الواضح: [ أشكر إلهي كل حين ذاكراً إياك في صلواتي. سامعاً بمحبتك والإيمان الذي لك نحو الرب يسوع ولجميع القديسين. لكي تكون شركة إيمانك فعالة في معرفة كل الصلاح الذي فيكم لأجل المسيح يسوع. لأن لنا فرحاً كثيراً وتعزية بسبب محبتك لأن أحشاء القديسين قد استراحت بك أيها الأخ ] (فليمون 1: 4 – 7)

عموماً تتنوع المفردات العبرية الخاصة بكلمة الإيمان، وهي تعكس صورة الوضع الحقيقي للمؤمن بالله الحي، وللكلمة أصلين غالبين:
[אָמֵך– אָמֵך] " أ م ا ن " ، وهي توحي بالصلابة والاستقرار.
[בּטַח– בָּטַח] " بَ طَ ح "، وهي توحي بالأمن والثقة.

أما المفردات اليونانية فهي أكثر تنوع من العبرية. فاليونانية لم تكن في الواقع عملية لتجعل للإيمان مكاناً، حيث أنها كانت تختص بالفلسفة والفلاسفة وترتكز على قدرات الإنسان الفكرية، ولا ترتكز على مفهوم الإيمان كما كان عند شعب إسرائيل على مستوى أنهم رأوا الله الحي وسمعوا منه شخصياً على يد الأنبياء وأحياناً برؤية بعض الخوارق التي يصعب حدوثها طبيعياً كما هو معروف في تلك الأزمنة، وحينما بدأت الترجمة السبعينية لنقل المعاني العبرية للسان اليوناني، فقد أخذت تدقق في اختيار الألفاظ لتوضيح المعنى المقصود كما هو ووضع المصطلحات التي تليق بالمعنى الأساسي كما قصده الله على صفحات العهد القديم وفي خبرة الآباء العظام الذين عاشوا به، لأن الإيمان عندهم نتيجة خبرة، خبرة لقاء خاص مع الله، ومن هذا اللقاء الواقعي والعملي في حياتهم بدأوا ينطقوا ويتكلموا حسب إرسالية الله لهم، وحتى على مستوى العهد الجديد كانت نفس ذات الخبرة موجوده وحاضره، لأن الرسل لو لم يكونوا رأوا ولمسوا وشاهدوا وآمنوا، ما كانوا تكلموا قط، لذلك يقول الكتاب المقدس: [ آمنت لذلك تكلمت ] (مزمور 116: 10)، فنحن نؤمن أولاً فنرى مجد الله الحي: [ قال لها يسوع ألم أقل لكِ أن آمنتِ ترين مجد الله ] (يوحنا 11: 40)
 ثم الإيمان – في هذه الحالة – يتحول لعمل محبة، إذ نترك كل شيء من القلب تعلقنا به، ونتعلق بالرب وحده ونتبعه، ثم نشهد له لندعو الكل لنفس ذات الشركة بالإيمان الحي العامل بالمحبة [ الذي كان من البدء الذي سمعناه الذي رأيناه بعيوننا الذي شاهدناه ولمسته أيدينا من جهة كلمة الحياة. فأن الحياة أُظهرت وقد رأينا ونشهد ونُخبركم بالحياة الأبدية التي كانت عند الآب وأُظهرت لنا. الذي رأيناه وسمعناه نخبركم به لكي يكون لكم أيضاً شركة معنا وأما شركتنا نحن فهي مع الآب ومع ابنه يسوع المسيح ] (1يوحنا 1: 1 – 3)

فاللفظ الأصلي [ بَ طَ ح – בּטַח ] يقابله هذه الكلمات في اللغة اليونانية: 
Θαρ̀ρ́έω – παρ̀ρ́ησὶα – πεὶθω – ύπὸστασις​
وفي الترجمة اللاتينية المعروفة بالفولجاتا:
Confide – sperare – spes​أما الأصل [ أ م ا ن – אָמֵך] فيقابله في اللغة اليونانية :
πιστός – πστεύω​وعل الأخص هذه الكلمة التي سنشرحها بدقة فيما بعد :
άλήθεια = آليثيا​وفي الفولجاتا : Veritas – fides – credere

أما كلمة الإيمان نفسها ككلمة مباشرة : Faith
تأتي في العبرية : אַמרּך - אֱמרּכֶה
وهي تعني :
حق – حقيقة – جدير بالثقة – محل ثقة 
أمن وأمان – بالصدق أو بالحق – يعتمد على – أو يتكل على
Trusty - Trustworthiness – truth 
Firmness – security – truly – rely ​
وتُترجم لليونانية :
Ἐλπίς – ελπω = Confidence
وتعني: ثقة، إيمان، سرّ، مسألة شخصية 
Πίστις = The truthfulness of God
Reliance upon Christ for salvation
Constancy in such profession
Belief – Believe – Fidelity
بمعنى: صدق الله، أو وضع ثقته المطلقة وصدق لله
الاتكال أو الاعتماد على المسيح (وحده فقط) للخلاص
ثبات – وفاء – إخلاص – ولاء – استقرار – يؤمن – يصدق – ثقة تامة – وفاء بالوعد أو العهد

وتأتي عموماً في اللغة العربية مُترجمة من أصولها اللغوية بمعنى:
التصديق التام؛ والأَمْنُ (ضد الخوف)؛ وتأتي بمعنى أُتَمَنَّهُ على شيء، أو على وديعة خاصة؛ وتأتي بمعنى حفظ الود والقيام بالعهود على أتم وجه. 
وطبعاً كل هذه الكلمات والألفاظ لها آيات مختصه بها سنتعرض لها حينما نشرح كل لفظ على حده من معاني الإيمان الأساسية في الكتاب المقدس...

عموماً نستطيع أن نقول بتركيز أن كلمة الإيمان في أصلها العبري تعني: الثقة والرجاء معاً، وهما الصفتان اللتان أخذ بهما القديس بولس الرسول قائلاً: [ الإيمان هو الثقة بما يُرجى والإيقان بأمور لا تُرى ] (عبرانيين 11: 1)، وفي العهد الجديد عموماً، تُأخذ كلمة الإيمان بمعنى: التصديق والاعتقاد والثقة.
ونجد أن الألفاظ اليونانية المتعلقة بالإيمان، تتعلق بالدرجة الأولى بمجال معرفة الله، وهي تعتبر المعاني الغالبة بوضوح، ودراسة المفردات اللغوية بالنسبة للإيمان بشكلٍ عام، توحي من أول الأمر بأن للإيمان – حسب الكتاب المقدس – له قطبين: الثقة التي تتجه نجو شخص "أمين" أمانة مطلقة، وتُلزم الإنسان تجاهه بكليته، اي من أعماق قلبه، بكل نفسه وفكره وقلبه ومشاعره وقدرته، بكل كيانه؛ ومن جهة أُخرى، مسعى العقل التي تتيح له كلمة أو بعض العلامات، بلوغ حقائق لا يُعاينها من الخارج، اي لا تكون عياناً بعيون جسده، او حتى باستنتاج عقله، بل رؤية عقله المستنير بنور فوقاني إلهي فائق: [ وأما الإيمان فهو الثقة ... الإيقان بأمور لا تُرى (عياناً) ] (عبرانيين 11: 1)

وأيضاً قوة الإيمان ترتكز على ركيزتين: 


الأولى هي: حُرية الفكر والضمير من أي تأثير أو خوف أو استعباد، اي حرية مجد أولاد الله بالنعمة المنسكبة من الله الآب بواسطة الابن في الروح القدس، وهي نعمة تحرير النفس [ فان حرركم الابن فبالحقيقة تكونون أحراراً ] (يوحنا 8: 36).


والثانية هي: اليقظة الروحية والانتباه الخاص تجاه خِداع الذات التي تتدخل لمصلحتها فتفسد الانحياز إلى الحق، وهذا ما يُسمى روح الإفراز والتمييز، فيما هو من الإيمان وما هو من الذات، لأن لو لم يفصل الإنسان بما هو من الإيمان الحي (الذي هو عطية الله) والحياة الروحية المستقيمة في النعمة ونور إشراقها على القلب، فمن الطبيعية ان يتوه الإنسان عن الحق، وحتى لو وجد الحق وعرفه يقيناً، فأنه يحيد عنه وينحاز للباطل لمصلحة ذاته ومصلحة الأشخاص، حتى أنه على استعداد تام ان يُغير معاني والفاظ الإنجيل وقوانين الآباء والكنيسة لكي يرائي الناس أو يفتخر بذاته، أو يحصل على مناصب وكراسي أو لكي يتملق الآخرين، ومن هنا تفسد الضمائر وتزوغ عن الحق، حتى في النهاية تُقنن الباطل، وتُفسد الحق ولا تشهد له بل تقاومه بشدة وعنف إلى اتهامه بأنه هو الهرطقة والضلال عينه، حتى يصدق الناس ويحدث عندهم حوَّل في أيعن قلوبهم وتظلم أذهانهم حتى أنهم يشتركوا في الباطل ويدافعوا عنه ضد الحق المُعلن من الله، فتكون الخطية أعظمن ويضل الناس عن الإيمان الحي ليحيوا في إيمان ميت بلا معنى أو فعل يرفعهم للمجد الإلهي الحي.

عموماً أن أصل الكلمة في العبرية – في العهد القديم – يميل إلى العامل الأدبي الأخلاقي دون العقلي كهبة تُمنح للإنسان، وذلك للثبوت في المواقف مع الله، لأن في طبيعة الحال يستجيل على الإنسان أن يقف ثابتاً أمام المتناقضات التي يراها في حياته الشخصية، أو يستطيع أن يثق في الله ثقة حقيقية حينما يجد الضيقات أو الأمور المعاكسة، فلابد من عطية إيمان خاص تأتي من الله للإنسان.
أما في اليونانية – في العهد الجديد – فتميل الكلمة بالأكثر إلى عامل المعرفة للتقرب إلى الله عن طريق الحق المُعلن في شخص المسيح يسوع الذي هو : [ الطريق والحق والحياة ]، ولذلك قال الرب يسوع: [ وهذه هي الحياة الأبدية أن يعرفوك أنت الإله الحقيقي وحدك ويسوع المسيح (الحق) الذي أرسلته ] (يوحنا 17: 3)، [ لأن الناموس بموسى أُعطي أما النعمة والحق فبيسوع المسيح صارا ] (يوحنا 1: 17)

لذلك نجد أن كلمة يؤمن في العهد الجديد وبالأخص في إنجيل يوحنا تُفيد التصديق، تصديق الحق، لأن الحق هنا هو شخص، وهو شخص صادق مطلق في الصدق لأنه هو بذاته الحق نفسه:
[ يا امرأة "صدقيني" ] ولكن الصفة الغالبة للإيمان في العهد الجديد هي الثقة الشخصية القائمة على تصديق شخص الحق [ أنتم تؤمنون بالله (الآب، أبي الخاص من جهة الطبيعة، وإيمانكم به يجعلكم أهلاً لتصدقوني وتؤمني بي) فآمنوا بي (اربطوا ثقتكم ورجاءكم في شخصي) ] (يوحنا 14: 1)، فالإيمان باللغة الآرامية يعني الثبوت Firmness، لأن قاعدة الثبوت الجوهرية في الأدب العبري هو الثبوت في الحق، اي في شخص الله الحي، فالذي يؤمن بالله إيمان حي حقيقي صادق وأصيل، هو الذي يثبت في الله أو يشترك في ثبوته كما في الصخر، لأن الله معروف في الفكر العبري وحسب اختبار الآباء (ابراهيم – اسحق – يعقوب.... الخ) هو صخر الدهور (أشعياء 26: 4)، اي هو الثابت على مر الدهور كلها، لذلك قال الرب يسوع: [ اثبتوا فيَّ وأنا فيكم، كما أن الغصن لا يقدر أن يأتي بثمر من ذاته أن لم يثبت في الكرمة، كذلك أنتم أيضاً أن لم تثبتوا فيَّ ] (يوحنا 15: 4)، [ كما أحبني الآب كذلك أحببتكم أنا، اثبتوا في محبتي ] (يوحنا 15: 9)
ونجد ان الرسول نفسه استلهم من واقع خبرة الحياة مع الله، نفس ذات المعنى الذي وضحه الربن لذلك نجده يقول:


[ اسهروا اثبتوا في الإيمان كونوا رجالاً تقووا ] (1كورنثوس 16: 13)
[ فاثبتوا إذاً في الحرية التي قد حررنا المسيح بها ولا ترتبكوا أيضاً بنير عبودية ] (غلاطية 5: 1)
[ فاثبتوا ممنطقين أحقاءكم بالحق ولابسين درع البرّ ] (أفسس 6: 14)
[ إذاً يا إخوتي الأحباء والمشتاق إليهم، يا سروري وإكليلي اثبتوا هكذا في الرب أيها الأحباء ] (فيلبي 4: 1)
[ فاثبتوا إذاً أيها الإخوة وتمسكوا بالتعاليم التي تعلمتموها سواء كان بالكلام أم برسالتنا ] (2تسالونيكي 2: 15)
[ والآن أيها الأولاد اثبتوا فيه حتى إذا أُظهر يكون لنا ثقة ولا نخجل منه في مجيئه ] (1يوحنا 2: 28)

عموماً المعاني الرئيسية لكلمة الإيمان والتي سنشرحها بالتدقيق واستفاضة هي كالآتي:
 1 – الثقة ؛ 2 – الأمانة ؛ 3 – آمين ؛ 4 – الحق

______________________
الجزء القادم، شرح المعنى الأول: الثقـــــــــــــــة
 ​


----------



## aymonded (18 نوفمبر 2012)

فهرس الموضوع للمتابعة:
  1 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح في الكتاب المقدس - تمهيد
  2 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح في الكتاب المقدس - تابع تمهيد - الإيمان رأس الحياة
  3 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح في الكتاب المقدس - تابع تمهيد - الإيمان العقائدي (1)
  4 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح في الكتاب المقدس - تمهيد - تابع الإيمان العقائدي (2)
  5 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح في الكتاب المقدس -3- العمق الذي يعجز التعبير عنه
 6 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح في الكتاب المقدس -4- كيف نفهم العقيدة
​ 7 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح في الكتاب المقدس -5- موضوع الإيمان - معاني الكلمة
  8 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح في الكتاب المقدس -6-  المعنى الأول: الثقة
  9 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح (7) تابع شرح كلمة الإيمان أولاً الثقة Παρρησίαν
  10 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح (8) الإيمان بالله ثقة بمحبته، وما هو عدو الإيمان
  11 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح (9) الثقة والصلاة المتواضعة 
 12 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح (10) الشك + علامات فاعلية الإيمان الحي والتخلص من الشك
 13 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح (11) ثقة ويقين بفرح - الجزء الأخير من المعنى الأول
 14 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح (12) المعنى الثاني: الأمانة πίστις​15 - ​
_____يتبع_____
​


----------



## candy shop (18 نوفمبر 2012)

اكتر من رائع 

شكراااااا ايمن 

ربنا يبارك مجهودك وخدمتك الرائعه
​


----------



## aymonded (18 نوفمبر 2012)

ويبارك حياتك أختي العزيزة
ويهبنا كلنا قوة الإيمان الحي آمين
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (19 نوفمبر 2012)

استاذي الغالي
روووووعه الموضوع والشرح
في حاجات اول مره اسمعها وبفهمها  من حضرتك
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## aymonded (19 نوفمبر 2012)

ويبارك حياتك ويغمرك بسلامه آمين
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 نوفمبر 2012)

ميرسى لمجهود حضرتك وخدمتك الجميلة 
اللى كلنا بنستفاد منها 
الموضوع رائع ​


----------



## aymonded (19 نوفمبر 2012)

والرائع وجودك الحلو فيه
ولنُصلي دائماً بعضنا لأجل بعض
النعمة معك كل حين آمين
​


----------



## +ماريا+ (19 نوفمبر 2012)

موضوع رائع جدا 
والايمان هو ثقة الانسان فى اللة 
فبالتالى  يثق فى وعود ربنا 
ودا اللى علمة لنا الكتاب المقدس
ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## aymonded (19 نوفمبر 2012)

ويبارك حياتك أختي العزيزة
وهبنا الله قوة الإيمان الحي لكي نحيا في رضا الله القدوس آمين
​


----------

